# My Future Home 2 lane circuit



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Since I have decided to rent space in a small business park for the club layout and my HO train layout there will be space in my Florida room to expand my 2 lane test track to 60.5 feet lap length with a 17' straight away. It will probably get done later this spring after the club layout is ready to host events. If I get the urge I will probably convert it to digital next year. Here is a plan view of the proposed course.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is an alternate plan I came up with. Comments or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the first one. Seems like its the better version of #2. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Of the 2, I like the first one better, but admittedly for me it still doesn't have a lot of personality. Are you just running super fast cars on this track or do you want to run the slower stuff too? If both, that layout looks like it needs more in the way of turns and things to keep it a bit more technical.

Just my thoughts, looks like you have a lot of space to play with, might be more fun with more on it....


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to keep most of it narrow as I am in a wheel chair. I don't have super fast cars unless stock slot.Its are considered super fast but I did want a track long enough to allow one to peak out. I had a comment on another forum that the 1st design might have visibility problems as the overpass is in a turn going over a turn. I didn't want to make it too twisty as I may be going digital later.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

My advice is to set it up and run it. If you run a few hundred laps and you're not bored, it's a keeper.

Be sure to run it in each direction. I found my layout flowed much better in the opposite direction from what I had envisioned.

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes I am still undecided as to which direction will be best so I will try it out both ways. I'm not planning on placing any landscaping immediately so I will have the option initially to make changes if it doesn't flow well or I get bored.


----------

